# Help clean up this picture



## Salt_H2O_Only (May 22, 2004)

Got a great pic of the kids looking at the 12th Man statue. However, the blood bank bus is in the background. Can anyone help with cleaning this up?

Thanks
chastst


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello, unfortunately I can't help but am very curious. Who is the 12th Man and what does he represent?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I think it is beyond me to fix it, unless you just erase it -- but what to put there instead?

Koru -- the 12th man story.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

In Dallas on January 2nd, 1922, at the Dixie Classic (the forerunner of the Cotton Bowl) A&M played defending national champion Center College in the first post-season game in the southwest. In this hard fought game, which produced national publicity, an underdog Aggie team was slowly but surely whipping a team which boasted having three All Americans. Unfortunately, the first half produced so many injuries for A&M that Coach D. X. Bible feared he wouldn’t have enough men to finish the game. At that moment, he called into the Aggie section of the stands for E. King Gill, a reserve who had left football after the regular season to play basketball. Gill, who was spotting players and was not in football uniform, willingly volunteered and donned the uniform of injured player Heine Weir. Although he did not actually play in the game, his readiness to play symbolized the willingness of all Aggies to support their team to the point of actually entering the game. A statue of E. King Gill stands to the north of Kyle Field to remind today’s Aggies of their constant obligation to preserve the spirit of the Twelfth Man. That spirit of readiness, desire, and enthusiasm has continued through the years, and to this day the Aggie student body, known as the Twelfth Man, remains standing at football games as a gesture of its loyalty and readiness for duty. But the fine tradition of the Twelfth Man embraces more than mere athletic events. It is the essence of the Aggie Spirit that unites all Aggies into a fellowship of service and devotion to each other and their school.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

What an uplifting, encouraging story. Thank you both for sharing it with me.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

here you go.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

My version....


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Random


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

A little straighter.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

One more time. My same picture version strightened and adjusted a bit. (Sharpened, brightened, and contrast adjustment)


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow! Nice Grayfish!


----------

